# Akadama question



## Vase (21 Feb 2008)

Hey,

If I was to use Akadama for my substrate (when using EI) would it be beneficial to use a substrate fertilizer like the tropica one for example? And is there a way of 'loading' it with ferts by soaking?
In either case what would be a suitable depth?

Cheers


----------



## Ray (21 Feb 2008)

Answer is in James' akadama journal here:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=860&highlight=akadama

There is a link from that to his more theoretical thread, also on akadama.


----------

